# How to get a 'new car smell' ? - not by air fresheners



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have read that the 'new car smell' is mainly caused by the smell of new plastics and the glue used to stick carpets, headlining etc. and is actually hydrocarbons and other quite nasty chemicals.

But, on most cars, the 'new car smell' is nice and um..clean!

So, how can I get this smell back?

Airfresheners - magic tree new car scent is just disgusting and smells like flowers! Chemical guys new car scent doesn't seem to last long (from reviews I've read) and smells a bit like toilet cleaner (from what I've read). Poorboys new car smell is apparently quite weak too.
I am not saying any of these products are bad, but I am trying to find a way to get the new car smell, but not by an airfreshener.

Cleaning
- perhaps steam cleaning everything, will remove all bacteria and so any other smells.
- cleaning products, like megs apc or ag interior shampoo have a smell, but not the new car smell

Factory style
- get the glue and spray that in the car! :lol: 

Anyone have any other ideas?

Any other products or actually air fresheners that actually give a fresh new car smell?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Could always buy a new car I suppose.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

You can get this in various 'flavours' and it is a deodouriser rather than an air freshner. The one i use is 'new car' flavour and can be diluted and sprayed direct or as i do :

Mix a small amount in with your APC when cleaning the interior and it leaves a nice pleasant new car smell:thumb:

http://www.conceptchemicals.com/concept/catalog/productDetails.php?groupid=51&type=3&subcatid=23


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

an off cut of new leather stashed under one of the seats does the trick for free.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> You can get this in various 'flavours' and it is a deodouriser rather than an air freshner. The one i use is 'new car' flavour and can be diluted and sprayed direct or as i do :
> 
> Mix a small amount in with your APC when cleaning the interior and it leaves a nice pleasant new car smell:thumb:
> 
> http://www.conceptchemicals.com/concept/catalog/productDetails.php?groupid=51&type=3&subcatid=23


I like the idea of mixing a deodouriser with APC
- so whats the best deodouriser that can be bought in small quantities?


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

autosmart multifresh is apc with a deodoriser


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

If wet vac'ing, autosmart BioBrisk leaves a nice fresh smell. Not quite new car smell though.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Aromatek machine! Im sure a detailer on here who owns one will do you a couple of hours treatment.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

A20 LEE said:


> an off cut of new leather stashed under one of the seats does the trick for free.


10/10 - Genius idea!:thumb:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

I got some Autoglym interior freshener at the weekend as Halfrauds had a sale on. Yet to try it out but have been told its great at tackling smells and leaves a new car odour behind!

http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=J&Range=1

Worth a try?


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

autoglym autofresh is very close to new car smell.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

This is something which has always interested me. I don't think any of the air freshners can recreate the scent which is like a gassy plasticy smell.

However, on my 4 year old Laguna, I find sometimes whilst driving, the new smell comes back briefly, and this always happens when I've used a microfibre with plain water. Ive never used anything else to clean my interior, apart from leather cleaner. Ive tried the Autofresh by Autoglym and its nice, but not a new car smell.

I was actually thinking of researching into the glues and solvents used, and perhaps applying some under the carpet/dash or something, so it outgasses and brings the smell back, gotta be worth a try!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Agreed on the AG Autofresh it leaves a nice fresh smell, but it is not akin to that of a new car.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

davemarkey said:


> I have read that the 'new car smell' is mainly caused by the smell of new plastics and the glue used to stick carpets, headlining etc. and is actually hydrocarbons and other quite nasty chemicals.
> 
> But, on most cars, the 'new car smell' is nice and um..clean!
> 
> ...


Steam cleaning does have that effect, and you will notice the 'new car' smell on a very hot day if the car has been in the sun :thumb:


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

I would use Auto smart finish on panels/dash and Auto-glym odour neutraliser on carpets/cloth trims. Both will give a"new" type smell and give a new car look.
:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah once the new car smell has gone, thats pretty much it :lol:

i like the smell of the new car scent magic tree  but dont come close to the smell of the car rolling off the factory line


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Used the Autoglym autofresh stuff today for the first time and as said above it isnt 'new car smell'. Is a great product though.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

deathlok said:


> autoglym autofresh is very close to new car smell.


Another reformed glue sniffer fell off the wagon for xmas:lol:

Seriously though, solvent and glue fumes in a sealed cabin whilst driving


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

To be fair Autoglym Autofresh is a really nice unique kind of smell. Its the only Autoglym product that i actually like but im maybe a little biased lol.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Ford has developed ways of impregnating vinyl inside the car, with the smell, and allowing it to be released over time. The first link is to the Aroma Company, which claimed to sell 'the' smell, the rest are to linked stories.

http://www.aromaco.co.uk/index.htm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/oxfordshire/3574694.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3746383.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/303810.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/1719214.stm


----------



## Renoir (Mar 14, 2007)

seischumi said:


> 10/10 - Genius idea!:thumb:


I have a friend who is an upolsterer and he's done this for years..........works a treat :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Get a job in a car factory, new car smells all day. Gets rather tedious after a while. Is often spoilt by a smelly git dropping their lunch gas too :lol:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

A20 LEE said:


> an off cut of new leather stashed under one of the seats does the trick for free.


spot on :thumb: 
Also a off cut of new carpet helps.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

where do u get new leather from?


----------



## GBCS (Oct 11, 2007)

riz said:


> where do u get new leather from?


A cow ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

A dodgy shop in soho?


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Andy M said:


> I was actually thinking of researching into the glues and solvents used, and perhaps applying some under the carpet/dash or something, so it outgasses and brings the smell back, gotta be worth a try!


I think the smell is the glue, and perhaps even the insulating foam used in doorcards. When this foam gets hot it releases the fumes :doublesho that create the new car smell.

I have tried mixing autoglym interior shampoo with all purpose cleaner, and I used this to clean my interior. However, this actually left no smell. The APC and interior shampoo seemed to have neutralised and the smells cancelled each other out! :lol:


----------

